# Fluval 405 or Rena XP3???????



## runningforyou (Jul 25, 2006)

I have (had) a Fluval 403 I bought 5+ years ago and I have been very happy with it, but had a power outage yesterday, and it stopped working. I have taken it apart and put it back together, plug it in, and still no sound from the motor. I'm pretty sure it's dead. So time for new canister. It appears both the 405 and XP3 have gotten praise, but the Rena XP3 is cheaper. I also have a pair of Powerhead 802s for water movement. What is your recommendation on which canister and why? I am looking something that has been as quite as my old 403 (couldn't hear it with the cabinet doors closed). Thank you for your input.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I highly recommend the Rena XP series. Easier to set up, easier to maintain, imo. Price is cheaper and it works just as well, if not better. The only sound I hear is the water movement from the spray bar (I have it opened to full and have it aggitating the water quite a bit).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I own both (well a fluval 204) and I also have an eheim. From my personal experience and others I've come to this conclusion...............
Rena - Best waterflow and biggest media baskets
Eheim -Better quality pump and impeller. Pricier but the best.
Fluval - A mix of the 2 above

It depends on what you want the filter for.
For waterflow I'd go Rena (actually I did)
For mechanical filtration I'd go Fluval
For the best of both worlds and price isn't an object, I'd go Eheim


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Like said, if you have the money Eheim is definitely the way to go. It handles large bio-loads and pretty easy maintenance.

But, if you want to go a little cheaper, i'd go with the Rena Xp series. I have one xp1 on my 65 gallon, that's kinda getting overstocked lmao, and it handles the mess quite well. The only thing I hate about it is that the filter intake tube is kinda weak and the grating is so close together that it doesn't suck everything up. On mine I just took off the spray bar an dmade the water shoot out in one straight stream across the top of the water. Having the spraybar on just reduces water flow too much and oxygen levels get lower.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> Having the spraybar on just reduces water flow too much and oxygen levels get lower.


Interesting. I have the opposite experience. My water flow is very good and the fish love swimming in it. Its very obvious from watching the plants that there's quite a good current in there, all the way to the bottom of the tank (its a 55g).


----------



## runningforyou (Jul 25, 2006)

I just purchased a new Rena Filstar XP3 to replace my Fluval 403. Start up was a breeze and directions seem clear. It appears that it will be easier to restart than my old Fluval after each maintenance. The noise level is practically none existent, as even my wife commented that she didn't know if it was on or not. Hopefully this filter suits the need of my 120 gallons. Thanks to all for the input. Oh, by the way, I printed out Dr. Foster's onlice price of $89.99 and went to my local PetSmart and they matched the price. PetSmart had thiers for $179.99. PetSmart did not even hesitate to sell it to me for $89.99.


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

Petsmart is great with matching prices. A lot of stuff on petsmarts website is cheaper in the store also. Check the website before you go to the store. If you find something cheaper on the site just print out the page and bring it in.


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Before you say the fluval is dead, make sure the propeller is just not getting stuck.

I have a fluval 304 and its about the same age if not older, Anytime I plug it in I either have to plug it in and unplug many times to get the propeller to start spinning or bang on it a few time on the top to get it to spin. 

The motor is almost impossible to burn out, the propeller is magnetically driven. Try remove the propeller, cleaning it out and putting the cover of the propeller back on LOOSLY. Then plug it in while the motor is in your hand and plug it in and see if it spins.


----------



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

Have a xp3 for 4 years now the only problem I had to replace the cannistor o ring and the motor o ring. Does a great job


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Posted in old thread.... oppsss 

Please Delete.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I would reccomend XP3 or XP4, they are so much easier to work with than the fluvals, I have 3 xp filters and 3 fluval 405's among other filters, for the most part the renas are easier to work with, but overall I could care less, they both work pretty damn good, and I got all mine used, so i saved TONS of money!


woops didn't realize this was this old, my bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never had a Rena filter, but I've had Fluval and Eheim, and the Fluval was always a giant hassle. It is extremely hard to get siphoned, hard and disgusting to clean, and it was over just designed weirdly. And after taking a quick look at the Rena XP3, I would suggest the Rena.

And after typign this I read the post above mine lol, sorry too haha/.


----------



## louchratis (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bad Experience with Rena*

Everyone else seems to be praising the xP3 over the Fluval but my experience was totally opposite. I followed all of Rena's directions (which, to their credit, were really easy) and did weekly water changes but my xP3 couldn't keep the water clean. The fish were happy (no stress marks, no ick, and no deaths) but after a few months I could barely see what was in the tank so I went with a Fluval 405 and an Emperor 400. The water cleared up and I haven't had any problems. The set-up was easy and priming it isn't that big of a hassle. I do miss the self-priming feature that all of the Rena filters have but it only took a few pumps to get it going. 
The other thing to consider with the Rena is that even though it's cheaper it only comes with pads. For maximum biological filtration and ammonia removal you will have to buy extra Filstar products whereas the Fluval and Eheim both come with everything included. Buy the time all of that has been purchased the price pretty much evens out.


----------

